# Big Gemini kennels



## zdillon (Mar 26, 2014)

I have been looking at this kennel for a long time and was hopeing to hear everyone's thoughts on them. Basically are they a reputable breeder.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i would be careful wth the XL breeders... a lot of times they mix in mastiff blood and/or use human aggressive dogs in their breeding programs. i have also heard stories of this breeder in particular, not being the most honest with deposits on pups and following thru. 

it all comes down to this: do ur research before buying any dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I would suggest looking elsewhere. They don't have the best reputation.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

I just looked at the site, and those ARE NOT American (pit) Bull Terriers, but oversized mutts, posers. 

If a breeder doesn't know what he/she is breeding, they best stop. They peddlers. In it for the money, 

The bigger they are, the bigger the chance they are curs rings true when I look at those mutts.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I agree with G, these days if they are being called XL apbt, bully-style pitbulls or anything but what they are (American bullies) then look elsewhere.


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

LOL!

I don't care what the breed is -- mixed, pure-bred, whatever -- if they are talking about "freaks" and head size, "certified" weight and bragging rights, RUN AWAY!

Unless, of course, you run with that crowd. THEN, you can't help but be impressed with that kind of hype and talk.


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

Carriana said:


> I agree with G, these days if they are being called XL apbt, bully-style pitbulls or anything but what they are (American bullies) then look elsewhere.


Even with what gets called "bullies", I'll recommend what I recommend for anyone buying a dog from any "kennel" -- go see for yourself. See if it's an operation you want to support.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

They have an adult female listed under their "For Sale" section... "4k obo" lmao. Peddler written all over that site----and that's not even going into their mutt dogs yet. *sigh*

To the OP, any particular reason this 'Kennel' draws your interest? I'm sure there are much superior LEGIT kennels that aren't into it for $ and breeding dogs FOR size.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

STiLL WILL said:


> To the OP, any particular reason this 'Kennel' draws your interest? I'm sure there are much superior LEGIT kennels that aren't into it for $ and breeding dogs FOR size.


I'd be interested in the answer too.
What is it about the particular talk and hype of these endless sites that is SO appealing to people; when to most of us, it's just so easy to dismiss them as smarmy and devoid of any dog knowledge or sense at all...


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Most have no clue what a "pit bull" even is. They judge by sight. Thinking huge is better and stronger, when it is not. 

Yeah, most of them breeders are fools about dogs, and fool the unknowing.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Carla Restivo said:


> I'd be interested in the answer too.
> What is it about the particular talk and hype of these endless sites that is SO appealing to people; when to most of us, it's just so easy to dismiss them as smarmy and devoid of any dog knowledge or sense at all...


Wondering the same thing, why that kennel? There are plenty of real good APBT breeders out there who aren't breeding for size.


----------



## zdillon (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the replies. I thought they might have been breeding them with mastifs. The loos skin around the jaws and neck concerned me. 

I was very young the last time I had a pit for a pet and I remember them being very affordable. That being said, things have changed a lot with popularity and the breeding of them so it seems. So what it comes down to is I don't know what's going on really as much as I want to, so I'm trying to learn from everyone.

The reason I was looking at this kennel in particular was because every where I look on line, most kennels I find have dogs that are really short with bowed legs and look over weight. To me they look as if they have been breed to a bull dog of some sort.This kennel had dogs that are taller than the others, but all have outrageous prices online. I have looked at bandogs but the price on them is the same. I did some research on bandogs and from what I can tell they are mastif mixs as well. So I feel as if I'm hitting a brick wall.

If anyone has a reputable breeder that's not in for just the money, my family and I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## zdillon (Mar 26, 2014)

Still will
You have a beautiful dog for your profile picture. Can I ask what breeder you used?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

zdillon said:


> Thank you everyone for the replies. I thought they might have been breeding them with mastifs. The loos skin around the jaws and neck concerned me.
> 
> I was very young the last time I had a pit for a pet and I remember them being very affordable. That being said, things have changed a lot with popularity and the breeding of them so it seems. So what it comes down to is I don't know what's going on really as much as I want to, so I'm trying to learn from everyone.
> 
> ...


ok.. well first off what u were looking at ... both the big and the bow-legged... are NOT pit bulls. they are American Bullies. and the prices vary greatly depending on the source.

second... what do u plan on using the dog for? a pet? show? sports?

alot of people confuse my boy for a "pit bull" he is not. but he is just a pet and i got him from the local shelter for $20....


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

zdillon said:


> Thank you everyone for the replies. I thought they might have been breeding them with mastifs. The loos skin around the jaws and neck concerned me.
> 
> I was very young the last time I had a pit for a pet and I remember them being very affordable. That being said, things have changed a lot with popularity and the breeding of them so it seems. So what it comes down to is I don't know what's going on really as much as I want to, so I'm trying to learn from everyone.
> 
> ...


The dogs you're seeing who are "short with bowed legs" aren't American Pit Bull Terriers they're most likely poorly bred American Bullies.
Look for American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT) breeders.


----------



## zdillon (Mar 26, 2014)

I didn't know until recently that those shorter dogs are considered American bullies due to the fact that the kennel calls them pit bulls and lack of my expeariance. All I knew was that they just didn't look right so I didn't purchase one. 
Thank you the hidden angel, I will try to sear under apbt breeders instead.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

It is ok if you want an American Bully, just research for a good breeder first.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

zdillon said:


> I didn't know until recently that those shorter dogs are considered American bullies due to the fact that the kennel calls them pit bulls and lack of my expeariance. All I knew was that they just didn't look right so I didn't purchase one.
> Thank you the hidden angel, I will try to sear under apbt breeders instead.


No problem.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Well like has been said: Decide if a "Bully" style or "traditional" style dog is up your alley.

Bully's no longer carry genetic task ..... oversized Boston Terriers. Genetically they're still down and related from/to the APBT as are Boston Terriers. 

What every your choice of dog; a good place to start is the animal shelter.. WHY? cause you can see what adults act like and what kind of dogs are over populated. Maybe even decide to adopt a pound puppy over a breeder. 

If you decide to go for a breeder... Make sure its some who's producing healthy animals wether they know what they're doin or Forrest Gump'n their way through it. IF they care more bout the quality of dog than the green backs  then you have found a better source. No dog should be more than 1500 if you pick it up or 2500 shipped. JMO Unless its a living legend genetically and historically.


----------

